# सामान्य मंच > विश्व दर्शन >  दुनिया के अजीबोगरीब कानून

## bndu jain

दुनिया के अजीबोगरीब कानून

----------


## bndu jain

दुनिया में सभ्यता और सुरक्षा बनी रहे इसलिए सभी देशों ने अपने-अपने हिसाब से कानून बनाए, अधिकतर कानून जरुरत के हिसाब से बनाए गए। लेकिन कुछ कानून ऐसे भी हैं जिन्हे जानकर ताज्जुब होता है। पर फिर भी यह कानून सदियों से चले आ रहे हैं।

आइये जानते है एसे ही कुछ अजीबो-गरीब कानूनों के बारे में .........................

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

जहां एक ओर विश्व में इंटरनेट सबसे जरुरी चीजों में से एक है। वहीं* बर्मा में इंटरनेट का इस्तेमाल करना कानून के खिलाफ है।* इतना ही नहीं अगर कोई ऐसा करते पकड़ा जाता है, तो उसे जेल हो सकती है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

मैसाच्यूट्स ऐसी जगह से जहां रात में* बगैर नहाए बिस्तर पर जाना गैरकानूनी* है। 

लेकिन उससे अलग खास बात ये है कि वहां *रविवार के दिन नहाना भी गैरकानूनी* है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## anita

> जहां एक ओर विश्व में इंटरनेट सबसे जरुरी चीजों में से एक है। वहीं* बर्मा में इंटरनेट का इस्तेमाल करना कानून के खिलाफ है।* इतना ही नहीं अगर कोई ऐसा करते पकड़ा जाता है, तो उसे जेल हो सकती है।




ऐसा ही उत्तर कोरिया में भी है, वहा सिर्फ  गिने चुने लोग ही इन्टरनेट का इस्तेमाल कर सकते है 



अच्छा सूत्र है 

और जानकारी देते रहे है 

धन्यवाद

----------


## bndu jain

> ऐसा ही उत्तर कोरिया में भी है, वहा सिर्फ  गिने चुने लोग ही इन्टरनेट का इस्तेमाल कर सकते है 
> 
> 
> 
> अच्छा सूत्र है 
> 
> और जानकारी देते रहे है 
> 
> धन्यवाद


हौसला अफजाई के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

2010 से बेलारूस में सार्वजनिक जगह पर ताली बजाना क्रांतिकारी और भड़काऊ संकेत माना जाने लगा है। इसकी शुरुआत तब हुई जब पुलिस सरकार और राष्ट्रपति एलेक्जेंडर लुकाशेंको के विरोधियों का दमन कर रही थी। यहां अब भी यही स्थिति बनी हुई है। इसके लेकर कानूनी कार्रवाई भी की जा सकती है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

*ग्रीस में* पुलिस एचआईवी टेस्ट कराने के लिए किसी भी व्यक्ति को संदेह के आधार अरेस्ट कर सकती है। पुलिस इसके लिए उस पर टेस्ट कराने का भी दबाव बना सकती है और उस व्यक्ति की पहचान भी सार्वजनिक कर सकती है। यहां तक कि उसे अपने घर से बेदखल भी किया जा सकता है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

अमेरिका में प्रशासन के पास ये अधिकार होता है कि वो किसी के भी 80 दिन पुराने ई-मेल देख सकता है। इसके लिए किसी तरह का वारंट जारी करने की जरूरत नहीं है। ये कानून इलेक्ट्रॉनिक कम्युनिकेशन प्राइवेसी एक्ट के तहत 1986 में अस्तित्व में आया।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

थाईलैंड में नोट पर पैर रखना गैरकानूनी है, क्योंकि इस पर राजा की तस्वीर बनी होती है और इस पर पैर रखना राजा का अपमान माना जाता है। इसके लिए उसे सजा दी जा सकती है और 600 डॉलर तक का जुर्माना भी लगाया जा सकता है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

साउदी अरब में महिलाएं गाड़ी नहीं चला सकती

सऊदी अरब में महिलाओं के गाड़ी चलाने पर प्रतिबंधित है। महिलाएं गाड़ी सिर्फ अपने निजी कम्पाउंड में ही चला सकती हैं या फिर रेगिस्तान में। सऊदी अरब में केवल परिवार के पुरुष सदस्य और ड्राइवर ही गाड़ी चला सकते हैं। इसके साथ ही यहां महिला किसी भी आधार पर अपने पति से तलाक नहीं ले सकती हैं।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

केवल योग्य इंजीनियर ही लाइट बल्ब बदल सकते हैं

ऑस्ट्रेलिया में, एक सामान्य व्यक्ति को अपने घर के बल्ब बदलने की अनुमति नहीं है। केवल एक योग्य इंजीनियर जो एक लाइसेंस प्राप्त हो वही बिजली बल्ब बदल सकते हैं। और हम भारतीय तो बिना किसी भी लाइसेंस के एक विमान को भी ठीक कर सकते हैं।

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> भूत-प्रेतों की सच्ची कहानियाँ ?


और नहीं तो क्या? हमारे गहन शोध से ज्ञात हुआ है कि आपके सूत्रों को कड़ी टक्कर भूत-प्रेतों की सच्ची कहानियाँ ही दे सकतीं हैं। अब तक काम हो गया होता।

----------


## bndu jain

> और नहीं तो क्या? हमारे गहन शोध से ज्ञात हुआ है कि आपके सूत्रों को कड़ी टक्कर भूत-प्रेतों की सच्ची कहानियाँ ही दे सकतीं हैं। अब तक काम हो गया होता।


शोध का परिणाम सही प्रतीत नहीं होता .

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> शोध का परिणाम सही प्रतीत नहीं होता .


हमारे हिसाब से तो सही है। इसका मतलब है- आप भ्रमित कर रहे हैं। भ्रमित करने के पीछे का राज़ यह हो सकता है कि आप मिल्की-वे के दौड़ाक ग्रुप के प्रतिबन्धित सदस्य हैं और अभी तक सक्रिय हैं।

----------


## bndu jain

पढ़ाई पर लगता है टैक्स

----------


## bndu jain

*
पढ़ाई पर लगता है टैक्स

 पाकिस्तान में  किसी स्टूडेंट की पढ़ाई पर साल में 2 लाख से ज्यादा का खर्च बैठता है, तो उसे 5% टैक्स भरना पड़ता है।

*

----------


## bndu jain

नहीं उड़ा सकते हैं PM का मजाक

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

ओकलाहोमा में अगर आपने किसी कुत्ते को चिढ़ाने की कोशिश की, तो आपको हिरासत में ले लिया जाएगा।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

आइये सभी चीजे पेपर बैग में ले जाए परन्तु 

ऊटाह में सड़क किनारे पेपर बैग में वायलिन कैरी करना गैरकानूनी है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

सन फ्रांसिस्को में


सन फ्रांसिस्को में सड़क किनारे घोड़े के खाद का 6 फीट ऊंचा ढेर लगाना गैरकानूनी है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

आप खूब फर्नीचर बनाए  पर ध्यान रखे 


 टेक्सास के देवोन में अर्धनग्न होकर फर्नीचर बनाना कानून के खिलाफ है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

मोन्टाना के बोजमैन में एक कानून के तहत सूर्यास्त के बाद घर के आंगन में सभी तरह की यौन गतिविधियों पर प्रतिबंध है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

कैलिफोर्निया में 


कैलिफोर्निया में ड्राइवर रहित वाहन को 60 मील/ घंटे के अधिक रफ्तार से चलाना गैरकानूनी है।

----------


## superidiotonline

> मोन्टाना के बोजमैन में एक कानून के तहत सूर्यास्त के बाद घर के आंगन में सभी तरह की यौन गतिविधियों पर प्रतिबंध है।


Rotfl..... तब तो सभी के घर के आँगन में सरकार ने नाइटविज़न कैमरा लगवा रखा होगा!

----------


## bndu jain

फ्लेरिडा में 


फ्लेरिडा में सार्वजनिक रूप से पुरुषों के स्ट्रेपलेस (बिना फीते) गाउन पहनने पर प्रतिबंध है। ऐसा करने पर उन्हें जुर्माना हो सकता है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

दक्षिण कैरोलीना में रविवार के दिन अदालत भवन के बाहर महिलाओं को मारना गैरकानूनी नहीं है।


{ और किसी जगह पर जाओ }

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

टेनेसी में अगर आप कार ड्राइव करते वक्त सो गए, तो फिर आप कानून तोड़ने के भागीदारी होंगे।


{ भले ही आप टूटफूट गए हो }

----------


## bndu jain

इस देश में लड़कियों को अंडरवियर पहनने पर मिलती है सजा

----------


## bndu jain

हर देश में अलग-अलग नियम कानून होते हैं।

 कई देशो में महिलाओं को पुरुषों जितना मान सम्मान दिया जाता है। 

वहीं कई देश ऐसे हैं जहां महिलाओं को अपनी मर्जी से ना तो खाने की इजातत होती है, ना घूमने की और ना ही कपड़े पहनने की। 

आपको हम एक ऐसे  ही देश के बारे में बताएंगे जहां महिलाओं को इनरवियर पहनने की मनाई है।

----------


## bndu jain

यह अजीबोगरीब तरीका अमेरिका में अपनाया जाता है। 

अमेरिका के मिसौरी राज्य में एक ऐसा कानून है जिसके मुताबिक कोई भी महिला इनरवियर नहीं पहन सकती है। 

अगर किसी महिला ने इस कानून को मानने से मना कर दिया तो उस पर सख्त से सख्त करवाई की जाती है। 

यह कानून कई सौ सालो से चला आ रही है।

----------


## bndu jain

वहां के लोगो का मनना है की इनवियर पहनकर महिलाएं आम अमेरिकी आदमी से कमनीय, सुडौल और छरहरी काया के लिए प्रशंसा का अधिकार छीनती हैं। 

इस कारण महिलाओं को इनरवियर नहीं पहनना चाहिए। 

इस अजीब से कानून को पुरे अमेरिका में नहीं बल्कि सिर्फ अमेरिका के मध्*य-पश्चिम राज्*य मिसौरी में लड़कियों पर लागू किया जाता है।

----------


## bndu jain

यहां यह भी कानून है की अगर कोई महिला आग में फसी हुई है और उसने उस वक़्त नाइट गाउन पहना है तो उसे दमकल कर्मी बचा नहीं सकते, कारण की वहां ऐसा करना गैरकानूनी काम है।

----------


## bndu jain

समलैंगिकता के अजीबोगरीब नियम

----------


## bndu jain

रोम में दो वयस्क पुरुषों के बीच समलैंगिक संबंध को बहुत खराब माना जाता था। समलैंगिक संबंध बनाने के लिए एक वयस्क पुरुष और एक किशोर का होना जरूरी माना जाता था।
 महिलाओं के बीच समलैंगिकता को तो बहुत ही घटिया माना जाता था। उनका मानना था कि महिला का महिला के प्रति आकर्षण पैदा हो ही नहीं सकता है। उनके मुताबिक, अगर ऐसा संबंध हो भी तो एक मृत जानवर से संबंध बनाने के बराबर है। 

सोर्स: in Bed with the Romans फोटो: साभार GettyImages

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

प्राचीन काल में चीन में समलैंगिकता की मंजूरी तो थी 

लेकिन समलैंगिक संबंध में रहने वालों के लिए किसी महिला से विवाह करना जरूरी होता था। 

उस संस्कृति में पुरुषों के लिए अपने वंश को बढ़ाना जरूरी था।

सोर्स: historicromance.wordpress.com फोटो: GettyImages

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

असीरिया में एक कानून था कि कोई भी पुरुष अपने पड़ोसी पुरुष के साथ शारीरिक संबंध नहीं बना सकता है। 

ऐसा करने वालों को नपुंसक बनाने का कानून में प्रावधान था। 

इस तरह के कानून का यह मतलब नहीं कि असीरिया में समलैंगिकता प्रतिबंधित थी। 

ऐसा कर सकते थे लेकिन पड़ोसी के अलावा किसी और के साथ।

सोर्स: epistle.us फोटो: GettyImages

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

जापान में समलैंगिकता को सच्चा प्यार माना जाता था।

 वे महिलाओं से विवाह तो करते थे 

लेकिन इस तरह की शादी को वे भयावह बोझ मानते थे।

सोर्स: The Hagakure - The Way of the Samurai, फोटो: साभार GettyImages

----------

